# Fabarms-HK Gold Lion



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone have one?

Looking for some feedback.

Thanks....


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a red lion D U gun of the year, it was a nice gun very light the only thing I didnt like was it had choke tubes and all said for lead only. It did seem to jam shells once in a while. I didnt shoot it a lot great craftsmanship a nice gun. It was to pretty to takeout in the field so I sold it and use my trusty 1187 remington.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

I have a Red Lion 12ga and simply love it. I also won mine at a DU banquet. Only the restricted chokes say lead only. Like the full choke . to tight for steel anyway, the others say ( lead /mod steel/full ) and so forth. This gun is a great upland gun its light and patterns superbly. As for the functioning of the gun, if you neglect to clean it, it will on occasion jam. I found this out by doing just that. I was a pump gun shooter and was a little hesitant to take the action apart. But following the manual, I found it breaks down easy and is simple to clean. Now no problem. Took it to a tower shoot on Pheasants and shot up 6 boxes of shells in short order in below freezing temps, no jams. I use mine for opening day duck, grouse, rabbits, pheasants, and woodcock. I use my BPS 10 ga for waterfowl but thats just me. I have no doubt this gun would work fine for that to. But I would agree its to pretty to use as a canoe paddle, like some duck guns Ive had.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought this gun, based on its weight, looks, and HK printed on the side of it. 

For a song, of course...


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I've got one I won at a DU banquet. I've tried to sell it and trade it with no luck. Every year I say I'm going to hunt with it but never have.


----------

